# Have you ever ran a red light?



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

ive done it once


----------



## Argo (May 1, 2005)

Many times. I used to do deliveries in the early morning (like, 2 to 6 a.m.) and running red lights was routine practice. Don't get me wrong, I wasn't zipping through them at 50 mph. At that hour I just treated them more like stop signs: stopping, looking both ways, then moving on, regardless of whether the light changed.


----------



## Zephyr (Nov 8, 2003)

Once I think I just went through a red without knowing it, I'm not sure. Another time it was about 2:30 am and I was stopped at one. All the streets were dead, no one around. I just went. This city for some reason doesn't use the flashing red lights at those hours.


----------



## Equisgurl (Nov 22, 2004)

more then I'd like to admit... I often get lost in my thoughts and dont realize that I have, almost got into a wreck once because of it.


----------



## Inturmal (Jan 15, 2006)

I've done it before, but there was never any other people around.


----------



## Becky (Nov 5, 2003)

If it turns yellow I usually speed up and few times it's turned red before I got to it. I should stop doing that :hide


----------



## umbrellagirl1980 (Dec 28, 2005)

Becky said:


> If it turns yellow I usually speed up and few times it's turned red before I got to it.


i've accidentally run some red lights this way too.


----------



## Bon (Dec 24, 2005)

I have......I've also pulled a Becky, speeding up, when a light turns yellow.

Now, I got extremly ticked off, when I was down-town, a driver had a stop sign, he ran it........I was almost nailed, typically I would think, hey, it was an accident, but he was going at least 50 in a 25 zone.


----------



## Lonelyguy (Nov 8, 2003)

Once that I can remember. It wasn't intentional, I was distracted by something and didn't realize the light was red.


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

I do it all the time when i ride my bicycle :b


----------



## AdamCanada (Dec 6, 2003)

Many of times, It all started in driver's ed 

i try not to, a few times i just wasn't paying attention.


----------



## Inturmal (Jan 15, 2006)

Becky said:


> If it turns yellow I usually speed up and few times it's turned red before I got to it. I should stop doing that :hide


The problem with that is yellow lights don't usually last long enough. :mum

Supposedly, there's been studies that show red light cameras increase accidents, and longer yellow lights decrease them. I don't know if it's true, but I'd like to believe it.


----------



## leppardess (Nov 8, 2003)

Never. 

Before I got my license, I was walking my dog over to my g/f's house, a few blocks away to go visit her. On the way, I had to cross a busy intersection. Like a good pedestrian, I made sure that I had the walk sign before I stepped off the curb and when I got to the middle of the street, some 'person' that was in an all fired hurry ran the light (which had been red for at least 10 seconds) and hit my dog. I vowed from that day that if I ever got my license that I wouldn't even come close to running red lights. 

Thankfully, the worst that came of that was that my dog was in shock but it scared the crud out of me and made a huge impression that's lasted all my life.


----------



## silverstein (Jul 9, 2006)

Once, but it was an honest mistake. I was lost and was looking for a road sign and drove right through it. Luckily it wasn't a busy area so I didn't get into an accident.


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

Sometimes you're forced to unless you want to slam on the brakes and have the idiot who's tailgating you parked in your back seat.


----------



## Disintegrate (Jun 28, 2006)

....


----------



## Drella (Dec 4, 2004)

I have, but they were usually turning red as I passed under them. Sometimes it's unavoidable.


----------



## OneIsALonelyNumber (Mar 28, 2005)

I voted yes - more than once.



Inturmal said:


> The problem with that is yellow lights don't usually last long enough. :mum
> 
> Supposedly, there's been studies that show red light cameras increase accidents, and longer yellow lights decrease them. I don't know if it's true, but I'd like to believe it.


I've read that traffic cameras decrease accidents caused by people running red lights, but increase rear-end accidents, because people brake hard when the light turns yellow to avoid getting a ticket.

Oh, and yellow lights are yellow for a very, very long time where I live  When I lived in Seattle, on the other hand, if you blinked you missed it.


----------



## clenched_fist (Jan 4, 2004)

Becky said:


> If it turns yellow I usually speed up and few times it's turned red before I got to it. I should stop doing that :hide


:ditto


----------



## Squizzy (Dec 21, 2004)

I did once but it was an accident, I was going really fast and then the light turned yellow and I didn't have time to stop! I'm glad there were no police around


----------



## jerzeyb (Nov 19, 2005)

Becky said:


> If it turns yellow I usually speed up and few times it's turned red before I got to it. I should stop doing that :hide


my city is littered with red light cameras. if you don't hit the 'stop line' before it turns red, you are nailed. if you are on/past the line before the light hits red, you are ok. as someone else mentioned, it can be very dangerous with rear end accidents. the fines are quite high, and nobody wants to pay for the ticket. i just try to be more cautious, slow down and pay attention to where other drivers(front and rear) are in relation to me...as for the actual question at hand....yes, i have accidentally(i hate giving the government more money than i HAVE to, so i wouldn't do it on purpose) ran a red light in the past


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

realspark said:


> I have......I've also pulled a Becky, speeding up, when a light turns yellow.


Pulled a Becky :lol :lol :lol I do that to sometimes. Only ran one once. Snuck into SF one night with friends right after I got my licence and was majorly freaked out and ran a light. There's this intersection in Berkeley where even if your in the middle of the intersection when the light changes to red it'll still snap yr pic. I was sure I was gunna get a ticket that first time since I saw the camera flash and everything but it never came. Now I slam on my brakes and hope the person behind me is paying attention :hide

There's an intersection in Concord that seriously needs a camera. Every single time I drive through there at least 3 people in the turn lane run the red light. I actually counted *6* cars one time!!! I enjoy slowly pulling out into the intersection when my light turns green and freaking them out hehe


----------



## shelly (Jul 29, 2006)

is there any other color? :stu


----------



## slurpazillia (Nov 18, 2005)

---


----------



## shyguydan (Dec 30, 2004)

Slurpavillia said:


> Ive never purposely ran a red light during day light hours. Late at night a few times.
> 
> The thing that screws me up is here in my smaller city you get like 6-7 seconds before the light turns red. When you go to the big city which is only 15 minutes away you get maybe 4. That can screw when you if you havent been there in a while.


 :ditto I have done that a couple of times, when I lived in the Vancouver,BC I ran one red light on a busy street, because traffic is crazy sometimes near the boundary rd area(for all you vancouverites that know the area) and at night i've done it once


----------



## LoveThySelf (May 19, 2006)

A true red light? Not a yellow to pink light?  Only once that I can recall.

It was late at night (around 2am) I was stopped at one of those lights that is actually a close pair of lights to allow traffic to get on the highway access roads. I was focasing off into the distance and the light turned green. It wasnt until 1/2 way through the intersection I realized that it was the FAR light that had turned green, and my light was still very very RED. Nothing to do but keep on driving, and be glad no one else was around (to see me do that, or hit me).


----------



## cakesniffer (Nov 11, 2003)

Sometimes if the light's turning yellow I'll speed up. It's within the rules, since you're allowed to go through if it isn't possible to stop safely. :lol I've never flat-out went through a red light.


----------

